# Rust on Chimney Chase Top



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Any information will be helpful

I have this posted in HVAC so I will just give you a link.
http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?p=179283#post179283


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

looks like it may have gotten real hot, could there have been some issue inside the chase that caused this? 

I noticed the pipe on the left has a leg holding the rain cap off the surface, but the side with rust does not, is that there to bring in make up air, you may have choked out the air supply, which also acts as an insulator between the two pipes.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

*No Pearce*

They probably cut the whole too large for the pipr on the right hand side and therefor they had to caulk the bottom of the storm collar down to the chimney cap to keep it water tight.

But, not the metal is in contact with the metal from the cap. 

Ed


----------



## Chimney Monkey (Nov 9, 2006)

The pre-fab flue on the left is probably a fireplace at the upper floor, while the flue on the far right is probably from the lower level - and may be a woodstove flue rather than a fireplace. Either a high temperature event or creosote (acidic condensate) has lead to the rusting of the galvanized sheet metal. And the chase cover is concave and has fasteners through the top! I recommend a stainless steel chase cover with cross-break for strength and high center to shed water, raised collars around the pipes, and storm collars above the collars. The bottom edge of the skirt can be hemmed or have a kicker.
Fasteners should go through the skirt, not through the top of the chase cover. Duh!
Jeff
retired in Kentucky


----------



## Chimney Monkey (Nov 9, 2006)

Digger,
I see on your other post that the right-hand flue is venting an oil burner. Wouldn't expect that down South! Born a Yankee (Dad was a plumbing & heating contractor), but even the birds have enough sense to migrate;-) The acidic condensate from the oil fumes will produce the discoloration. Recommend stainless steel, not 304, but 316 or AL29-4C. There are caps with an inverted cone under the lid to direct the condensate into the flue.

You may want to check the National Chimney Sweep Guild or Chimney Safety Institute of America for a Certified Chimney Sweep in your area to correct this problem.

retired Chimney Monkey


----------



## BlenderWizard (Mar 21, 2006)

I'd recommend sanding it down and putting a few coats of rust o leum on it.

Done that many times for customers with similarly bad looking caps.


----------



## ACTRenovator (Jan 1, 2007)

I meant "cheap" as in less expensive so what you save is what the customer will save. You know what I mean? Pass on the savings to the first home buyers to it becomes affordable for them. (without you as the builder going broke or profiteering in little money). 

BOOGGA


----------



## ACTRenovator (Jan 1, 2007)

Ooops! Sorry!


----------



## Infiltrate (Jan 10, 2007)

last one I saw rusted was b/c there was a mild delfection on the sheet metal cap which caused water to sit long after the rain stopped. The water could not evaporate fast enough and the sheet metal started to rust. Of course when it was raining it was constantly drip, drip, drip. The brick & mortar jointery was getting freeze and thaw in the winter and busting the mortar joints and wicking water thru the brick and into the attic space. Of course the ceiling started to leak too!


----------



## MattAngelly (Oct 29, 2013)

*Chimney Chase*

You are going to want to replace that chimney chase cover with a stainless steel one with a lifetime warranty. 

You can read all about Chimney Chase covers here... http://www.solomoncontractingstl.com/chimney-cap-covers-st-louis

http://www.solomoncontractingstl.com


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

MattAngelly said:


> You are going to want to replace that chimney chase cover with a stainless steel one with a lifetime warranty.
> 
> You can read all about Chimney Chase covers here... http://www.solomoncontractingstl.com/chimney-cap-covers-st-louis
> 
> http://www.solomoncontractingstl.com


Good thing he waited for your advice, after 6 years the clients were getting really annoyed that it hadn't been fixed yet. But now he can finally finish it.


----------

